# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ik Stop Met Roken

## jilderijk

Hi Guys,

Im Jil,an Exchange student at the Erasmus university. I have been reading this forum for a long period now (in order to practice my Dutch as well ) and i really love all the information you guys are putting in,very helpful! you guys rock..

The main reason for me wanting to quit was the crazzzy prices of cigarettes in holland and to avoid standing outside in the freezing winter. I tried all kind of stuff before, hypnoses, gum...the whole shabang..but nothing worked for me..

Few weeks ago my house-mates introduced me to the e-cigarette, they got it in a local student bar in Rotterdam..i must say it did the job for me..i decided to buy some for myself (blackswanecig.nl, sorry if its not allowed to write this) and im happy to say that i completely switched now, didnt touched regular cigarettes for over 2 weeks now!!! well,just one cigarette.. 

anyways, I wish you all success in your path !!

Jil

----------

